# I don't know what to do...



## Mykaela3 (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm 17 and I've been on my period for a year and a half. It sucks! I have no idea what's going on. I've been on 3 different kinds of birth control. The pill, the shot, and now currently have the implant in my arm. I've tried estrogen pills and those didn't work either. Some times it's just blood but most of the time there is big clots in it... It is always heavy, never normal or light. It scares me, what if I can never have kids? I know it's nothing to worry about now but it's what I want in the future. I don't know that to do. Can someone give me advise since my doctor won't


----------

